# 2 Months Of Winter Camping



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

I've now been living full time in my TT for 2 months and thought I'd report on the success I'm having living in my Outback thru the winter. To bring you all up to speed, DW is in the Army and is due to PCS (new duty station) next month. Meanwhile, my job in WA started in November so we made the decision for me to move up here and live in the TT until she can join me. Also, we are building a house that won't be ready until March so we will both be living in the TT until then for about 6 weeks. So, why am I telling you all of this?

I thought it would be a good idea sharing my experience camping in the TT for this long during the winter season. Some may say that Western Washington doesn't have severe winters and I would agree, but there are still some difficulties that must be overcome. Here are some of the lessons I've learned:

1- An electric floor heater is a must. Electric is not metered at this campground so this helps me keep the TT warm while saving on propane. However, a good heater will pull some amps and mine trips the breaker when I use the microwave at the same time the heater is running. To solve this problem I ran a seperate extension cord into the TT from under the side slide and connected it to the 20amp plug that's on a seperate circuit in the service panel. Now my heater is running on it's own 20amp line and I have my full 30amp connection for everything else.

2- Keep the furnace on, but set it to a lower temp than usual. This way the electric floor heater will run most of the time and the furnace only occasionally when it gets really cold. This also helps keep the holding tanks from freezing as well when the temps drop.

3- The 6 gallon water heater is only good for about a 5 minute shower when using electric only. A little less when the temps drop.

4- To keep the fresh water hose from freezing I wrapped it with pipe heating cable. You can check it out here. After wrapping the water hose with the cable I wrapped it again with some cheap vinyl tarp to add some insulation. It got as cold as 14*F two weeks ago and I didn't have any problems with frozen water lines. I kept the bathroom faucet on a slow drip as well as an added precaution.

5- Roll the awning up BEFORE it snows. Just take my word for it.

6- I have yet to have a problem with condensation. I will open a vent and run the bathroom fan when taking a shower, otherwise they all stay closed.

7- The slide-out bed gets cold. I like it that way but I have a feeling the DW won't. Right now, with the mattress topper and a down comforter, I get warm under the covers quickly, but I'm certain an electric blanket or mattress pad will be necessary once the DW joins me.

8- Cook smelly foods like bacon and fish outside. With keeping the vents closed to retain heat you will also retain these smells for a very long time.

That's all I can think of right now. I'm very pleased with how the Outback is holding up, especially considering it's really only a 3 season comper. We've had 8" of snow and 2 weeks of sub freezing temps and I really haven't had a problem. One last note - the McChord AFB family campground is simply great. It's well maintained, great management, and cheap. $260/month with full hookups, non-metered electric, and up to a 240 day stay during the off-season!

I hope this has been a helpful thread to anyone considering camping in the winter. Feel free to ask any questions! The picture below was taken the day the snow started about 3 weeks ago. We've since thawed out - thankfully.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Looks nice and lonely. Anyone else in the campground with you?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Great read! Glad to hear that all is going well


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Looks nice and lonely. Anyone else in the campground with you?


Yes, there are a few others. I'd say the campground is about 30% full - maybe 15 or 16 campers. The sites are pretty well spread out so I suppose the photo is a bit deceiving.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sounds like you got it all figured out WRT keeping the trailer safe and secure. Wrapping the water hose and the awning are excellent pointers. I personally love camping in the winter, and if I could dig the trailer out of the snow, then I would be out there. A campfire in the snow is a wonderful experience, and nothing is more welcoming then a hot coffee in the morning around the fire. Very peaceful and relaxing.
Have a good time and, yes I am jealous.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Airboss,

Great info and I found it very interesting reading. I wonder if it gets colder than 14 degrees what type of frozen water issues you could
potentially have. Around here it often can be below 0, it's often surprising just how vulnerable your water pipes can become.

Wish you the best, and enjoy your extended winter campout.








How's the Dodge doing out there??


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Airboss 
Thank you for sharing your experiences!! As soon as I read your thread I told Stacey we are going camping in March as soon as the weather dude predicts a few days of above 0degrees!! We just started camping in July of '07, and I have severe withdrawal symptoms during winter!! This year well, '08 I didn't convince him to go 'til Mother's Day! which admitedly in Northern Vermont, is still early.
Keep the details coming!! 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Airboss, 
Welcome to Washington glad to hear things are going well. The campground you are staying at is about 15 minutes from my house if you ever need anything just give a ring. Also i have a big propane tank about 3/4 to half full if you want to use it. 
If you dont already have satellite or cable you could borrow my extra dish and receiver (not so sure it would get a signal with all the tree cover though). Or if you just want to have a cold one let me know i sometimes can be found at the local applebees at happy hour just give me a call.
If you ever need help dont hesitate to call.
Joe


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for your report, sounds like a good experience thus far!!!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Glad to hear things are going well and you are surviving our very unusual winter. We NEVER get snow like this. Welcome to Washington. Hope you enjoy it. We are actually heading up in a few weeks to do some winter camping along the Skagit River for the Eagle Festival. We've done it the last 3 years or so and really enjoy the winter camping experience.

Thanks for sharing.

Kelly


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

jozway said:


> Airboss,
> 
> Great info and I found it very interesting reading. I wonder if it gets colder than 14 degrees what type of frozen water issues you could
> potentially have. Around here it often can be below 0, it's often surprising just how vulnerable your water pipes can become.
> ...


The Ram did great coming up here. 1200 miles and I averaged 12.5 MPG. Not great, but not bad either. I'm glad I made the trip early because the pass over Mt. Shasta was a little tricky - would have been down right scary if there was snow or ice. I had a P2000 code shortly after arriving here that wouldn't go away. I finally took it into the dealer and they replaced the O2 sensor. Other than that, no problems.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dean!

Glad to hear you're doing well








What a beautful site you have there!
How are the puppies doing? I'm assuming you have the whole menagerie staying with you, is that correct??

We sure miss you and Tracey...Hope to get up North for a visit one of these days


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Towing and getting 12.5 mpg with the 6.7L Dodge Ram is not that bad. How many total miles you got on it?


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Great Report!









Excellent Winter Camping Tips!!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

The Ram did great coming up here. 1200 miles and I averaged 12.5 MPG. Not great, but not bad either. I'm glad I made the trip early because the pass over Mt. Shasta was a little tricky - would have been down right scary if there was snow or ice. I had a P2000 code shortly after arriving here that wouldn't go away. I finally took it into the dealer and they replaced the O2 sensor. Other than that, no problems.
[/quote]

Glad to hear your MPG's are improving. I check my MPG on every trip and I can get 12.0 MPG if I really baby it and stay around 60 MPH or lower. Otherwise
I'm averaging about 11.5 MPG.

Enjoy your extended camping trip, it's probably a once in a lifetime experience.....


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Towing and getting 12.5 mpg with the 6.7L Dodge Ram is not that bad. How many total miles you got on it?


20k miles on the Ram so far. I kept the speed down to 62 MPH as much as possible.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your winhter camping saga. Glad things are working out for you.

Good luck with your current stay and with your house-bilding.

Tell the DW "Thanks for her service to our country."

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info - we don't usually camp in the winter, but, who knows - and its good information to know!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Great info.

TFS, Ali


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Great info and thanks for the pics! Really beautiful area. DW and I are interested in some cold weather camping and we hope to try it in the coming weeks. I am glad things are going well and hope your house building project stays on schedule!

-CC


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Sounds like you're doing just fine. How are set up for black tank dumping?
Good luck with the house.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> Sounds like you're doing just fine. How are set up for black tank dumping?
> Good luck with the house.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Thankfully, I have full hook-ups. Initially this section didn't have sewer and I had to use the community porta-tank. All I can say is - Ewww...Gross! Luckily, that was only for two weeks.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Airboss said:


> Sounds like you're doing just fine. How are set up for black tank dumping?
> Good luck with the house.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Thankfully, I have full hook-ups. Initially this section didn't have sewer and I had to use the community porta-tank. All I can say is - Ewww...Gross! Luckily, that was only for two weeks.
[/quote]

Good deal, just remember to dump the black tank as it gets full instead of leaving the valve open all the time. otherwise you'll get buildup in the taank that will be, well a mess, to clean out. Trust me.

Regards, Glenn


----------

